# Bild soll sich der Fenstergröße anpassen



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

Ich hab ein Bild ein einer html Datei.
Dieses soll sich dann, je nachdem wie man die explorerFensterGröße ändert, sich anpassen.
So damit man immer das vollständige Bild sieht!


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

das geht mit relativen grössenangaben. ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob das alle browser mitmachen oder ob das im allgemeinen w3c-konform ist.


```
<img src="bild.gif" height="100%" width="100%">
```


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

Danke,

ist soweit ok, doch das bild ändert seine größe nicht proportional.
Man sollte das bild nicht quetschen können!


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

da wirst du dann wohl nicht an javascript vorbeikommen. bei einer grössenänderung der seite musst du die proportionale bildgrösse neu berechnen.


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

aha, könntest du mir bitte ein beispiel geben?


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/beispiele/fensterueberwachen.htm#quelltext
du musst dann nur prüfen, ob die höhe oder breite kleiner ist, als die originalhöhe bzw. -breite deines bild-objektes ist, und anhand dessen skalierst du das objekt neu.


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

ok hier ein kleiner codeausschnitt:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
<script type="text/javascript">
 document.tony.width = Weite;
 document.tony.height = Hoehe;
</script>

<img src="tony_hawks_pro_skater_3_a.jpg" width="500" height="500" name="tony"> 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

bei starten der html kommt dieser Fehler:
document.tony ist 0 oder kein object

doch das Bild besitzt doch den namen "tony" ?!


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

ich hab das script mal etwas umgeschrieben, und so macht das bei mir keine probleme:

```
<html>

<head>
	<title> bla </title>
	<script type="JavaScript"> 
	<!--

function laden()
{
	document.tony.width = 200; 
	document.tony.height = 200; 
}

	-->
	</script> 
</head>

<body onLoad="JavaScript:laden();">

	<img src="tony_hawks_pro_skater_3_a.jpg" name="tony"> 

</body>

</html>
```


----------

